# This is why you should not house bettas with goldfish



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A friend let me use this photo., This is just one example of the reasoning behind why goldfish and bettas should not be housed with each other. Not only do they have different needs as far as flow and temperature, goldfish can kinda b jerks.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

poor betta. what's the story? did he spit or swallow (in a purely fish eating sense of course)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL! 

As far as the person who shared it said, the betta went all the way down the hatch. It was a super fast snap too. And not like the fish don't get fed. Bottom line is he was a pretty flowy thing moving in the water and the goldfish said" ooh tasty!" snap!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh my. Im shocked they had the mind set to get a pic i would have been doing the goldie squeeze


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Me too. Then again, there was no saving the betta after that. Hard lesson learned, and could have been pricey.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Dang....


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

If only I knew how to chop...


----------

